# how much for a .17 rifle



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

How much do U think I should pay for a Hornady .17 rifle for small game

 IF YOU CAN HELP REPLY THANK YOU :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:  :sniper:


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Go to www.gunsamerica.com and price them there.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I payed $270 for mine.................Savage,with scope and softcase........


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------

